# 18 inch wheels ?????



## 1coolduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Just looking for someone who has first hand exp. with 18s. I am wanting to put them on 68 GTO. Backspacing and tire combo suggestions please. Im thinking 18x8 front &18x9-10 rear? Pics would be nice also, if anyone has some.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I just ordered 17x7 front and 18X9 reare from Billet Specialties.....will have some answers in 2-3 weeks. Eric


----------

